# Network [solved]

## rottingdead

Looks like my chances are using Gentoo are gone, =(.  Get Gentoo installed on /dev/sdb, start it up, states eth0 does not exist, in other words, I have no network, to me, it sounds like Gentoo never detected my EThernet card, =(.

Here's the output of lspci | grep 'Ethernet controller' on Arch Linux:

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

```

I connect via dhcp, installed dhcpcd the dhcp client, even added it to default runlevel, still to no avail.

----------

## DONAHUE

probably no driver in the kernel.

boot cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally:

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

edit the menuconfig:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  ---> 
> 
> [*] Network device support  --->
> 
> [*]   Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->
> ...

 then:

```
make modules && make modules_install

modprobe atl1e

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## rottingdead

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> probably no driver in the kernel.
> 
> boot cd, mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Awesome, thanks, =).  Anyway, I did remember coming across something on Gentoo in Google about chrooting again, but now I can't seem to find that site, but I'll write down these commands, =).  THanks again !!

What?  There's an Atheros in there?  I didn't even see it..

----------

